# Google won't search for Chuck Norris



## Andrew Green (Jan 25, 2008)

Here's a little trick, go to google and search for "Find Chuck Norris" and then push "I'm feeling lucky"


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 25, 2008)

:lfao:


----------



## Ceicei (Jan 25, 2008)

Now that's good!!!!   :highfive:


----------



## morph4me (Jan 25, 2008)

:lfao:


----------



## arnisador (Jan 25, 2008)

That's too much!!!


----------



## stone_dragone (Jan 25, 2008)

I have suspected that....now I have "proof"


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 25, 2008)

Here comes Chucky boy


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jan 25, 2008)

HA! I'll keep looking on regular google anyway, I mean what's he gonna do? It's not like he's gonna bust in my door and kill me with a roundhouse ki


----------



## Kacey (Jan 25, 2008)

_Somebody_ at google has a sense of humor, that's for sure!  :roflmao:


----------



## crushing (Jan 25, 2008)

Kacey said:


> _Somebody_ at google has a sense of humor, that's for sure! :roflmao:


 
Actually, it's not really a google page.



> This page has no affiliation with Google
> Created by Arran Schlosberg
> Support this site (it's free)


 
It works because enough people do this:  http://clients.arranschlosberg.com/chuck/link.htm


----------



## Kacey (Jan 25, 2008)

crushing said:


> Actually, it's not really a google page.
> 
> 
> 
> It works because enough people do this:  http://clients.arranschlosberg.com/chuck/link.htm



Okay... _somebody somewhere_ has a great sense of humor.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jan 25, 2008)

google bombs take quite a few people with the same sense of humor


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Andy Moynihan said:


> HA! I'll keep looking on regular google anyway, I mean what's he gonna do? It's not like he's gonna bust in my door and kill me with a roundhouse ki


Andy? Andy?! Hey, what happened to Andy?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 25, 2008)

theletch1 said:


> Andy? Andy?! Hey, what happened to Andy?


 
Never..EVER.. dis Chuck


----------



## arnisador (Jan 25, 2008)

theletch1 said:


> Andy? Andy?! Hey, what happened to Andy?



Go to Google and search for "Find Andy Moynihan".


----------



## crushing (Jan 25, 2008)

arnisador said:


> Go to Google and search for "Find Andy Moynihan".


 
The second hit sounds. . .ummmmm. . .disturbing.


----------



## Kreth (Jan 26, 2008)

"Run, before finds you." :lol:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 26, 2008)

Just so that someday in the future when someone comes across this old dusty post long after this post has fallen silent and all that have posted in it never posted again on MT it is highly likely that Chuck found us and it is highly likely he is now going to look for you too... you have been warned

Gentlemen... it has been an honor posting with you... Now I must go... There is someone at my door


----------



## Carol (Jan 26, 2008)

theletch1 said:


> Andy? Andy?! Hey, what happened to Andy?



Something about Chuck Norris and Roundhouse Ki!! 

Or is it Roundhouse Chi?


----------

